# TL/PG45 Base Pay Increase



## BackupTL

Any TLs/PG45s get notified of the base pay increases yet? My location just jumped from $19 starting to $21.50. Any location's base pays different? My ETL-HR mentioned that he saw some locations at $20.50...

Thoughts? Our HRBP said it's for TL retention/staying competitive, among other things. They probably noticed lots of TLs jumping ship at $19.


----------



## vyrt

Haven’t heard anything yet at my store.


----------



## Far from newbie

Just got bumped from 19. to $20.50 -
I hope that isn’t STARTING rate cause I’m a key carrier & been TL for MORE than a dozen years, sure would feel bad if a brand new TL with half the expectations put on me was at the same !


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

That’s the way they’ve always done things.


----------



## StyleStar

Far from newbie said:


> Just got bumped from 19. to $20.50 -
> I hope that isn’t STARTING rate cause I’m a key carrier & been TL for MORE than a dozen years, sure would feel bad if a brand new TL with half the expectations put on me was at the same !


Yes... its starting wage now for team lead now.


----------



## StyleMaven1

Is it showing in Workday yet? My store is transitioning in a new HR ETL so I haven't heard anything official.


----------



## sunnydays

its relative to different markets, minimum wages, etc but yes the base wage has gone up in the vast majority of markets and should be retroactive to 5/30

on one hand a bit steamed to lose my raise but otoh i make more money now so idgaf


----------



## StyleStar

It prob. depends on pay cycles, it went into effect for us 5/23.


----------



## Times Up

Far from newbie said:


> Just got bumped from 19. to $20.50 -
> I hope that isn’t STARTING rate cause I’m a key carrier & been TL for MORE than a dozen years,



Dozen years to get to $19.....OUCH 🤕


----------



## rog the dog

I was told $20, but I see pretty much everyone else saying $20.50. With you saying $21.50? Idk, seems like it ranges.

Would suck if my market got the short end at $20 though lol.


----------



## Dream Baby

So if you are a TL making $20.49 with years of experience does that mean you will now make $20.50?

So now a TL will know how to feels when they reset are pay rates and the new hires get as much as those that have been there for years.


----------



## rog the dog

Dream Baby said:


> So if you are a TL making $20.49 with years of experience does that mean you will now make $20.50?
> 
> So now a TL will know how to feels when they reset are pay rates and the new hires get as much as those that have been there for years.



Target has been doing this for all hourly paygrades for awhile.

Also, TLs are not your enemy. We are literally not involved with any major store or district level decisions, we just do what we are told to do.


----------



## allnew2

Dream Baby said:


> So now a TL will know how to feels when they reset are pay rates and the new hires get as much as those that have been there for years.


I’ve always been mad at that when I was a Tl giving tm their raises .always thought it was bs to have tm working for years making less than new hires .


----------



## vyrt

Asked my Etl Hr and she had no clue about it at my store.


----------



## Xanatos

Dream Baby said:


> So if you are a TL making $20.49 with years of experience does that mean you will now make $20.50?
> 
> So now a TL will know how to feels when they reset are pay rates and the new hires get as much as those that have been there for years.


I've been with Target for 11 years, as a TL for more than half of it. I have spent essentially my entire career either at the minimum or within 1 raise of the minimum, despite getting the second highest review score my first 7 years (there were 5 categories for most of those 7) and the top review score my last 4. And now I'll likely be put back at the minimum again. All the dozens of TLs I've been training for the last 7 years have made about the same as much as me, and the brand new hire TMs who don't last through their 90 days aren't making that much less than me. Believe me, TLs feel the unfairness too. But I'm also happy that I go home with more money in my pocket.


----------



## lifeblows10

Interesting. $5.75 was the old difference between Sr TL and TM back before they made all TLs one level. I’ll be harassing my ETL-HR tomorrow to find out if we’re getting it.


----------



## Xanatos

lifeblows10 said:


> Interesting. $5.75 was the old difference between Sr TL and TM back before they made all TLs one level. I’ll be harassing my ETL-HR tomorrow to find out if we’re getting it.


Yeah they decreased the difference to $4 a couple years ago.


----------



## VMGqueen

Anyone know if this applies to VM's too since we are also PG45?


----------



## Greenie

VMGqueen said:


> Anyone know if this applies to VM's too since we are also PG45?


Our VM got it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Dc new hires are starting at this pay.
*Wages starting at $17.75/hr and $20.50/hr, depending on role, with the opportunity to earn additional key premiums depending on schedule.*


----------



## StyleStar

The increases were based on cost of living, average assistant manager base pay in your area. Do we know what the highest rate is, I got $21.50 and a old peer of mine went up to $22.00


----------



## ClosingQueen

Our store is going to $22.50, another larger store near us is less. My SD said it's store by store and we are at a mall that appears to be paying a premium for "assistant manager".


----------



## Inboundbeast

Is there anywhere in workday where we can find this or is this just something thats being passed down from group to district to store? I haven’t heard anything


----------



## Signing6666

I received an email last week stating what my pay was going to and then my leader followed up with that afternoon


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

No one in my store has heard anything about this so far. I’m hoping it’s not just a regional thing or something. Or maybe they’re playing dumb


----------



## StyleStar

Perfectlyflawed said:


> No one in my store has heard anything about this so far. I’m hoping it’s not just a regional thing or something. Or maybe they’re playing dumb


Maybe your store isn't impacted, it's not company wide from what i heard.


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

StyleStar said:


> Maybe your store isn't impacted, it's not company wide from what i heard.


Well that’s pretty shitty if it’s not company wide. We’re a high volume store in a high COL area.


----------



## Coqui

If your store was impacted, the email was sent to your HR and SD.


----------



## Inboundbeast

CoquiAzul said:


> If your store was impacted, the email was sent to your HR and SD.


Yeah my ETL-HR knew nothing about this and was like, “where did you hear about this base increase?” I’m like “the internet” 😂


----------



## happygoth

Inboundbeast said:


> Yeah my ETL-HR knew nothing about this and was like, “where did you hear about this base increase?” I’m like “the internet” 😂


I get everything from "Reddit" lol.


----------



## mdebord1

Anyone from Texas get This?


----------



## redeye58

Not that I've heard.....yet.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

Dream Baby said:


> So if you are a TL making $20.49 with years of experience does that mean you will now make $20.50?
> 
> So now a TL will know how to feels when they reset are pay rates and the new hires get as much as those that have been there for years.


This has happened to tls already for decades. This isn’t new.


----------



## Dream Baby

Ashfromoldsite said:


> This has happened to tls already for decades. This isn’t new.


I never knew that.

That would explain when I complained to my TL about the pay resets she shrugged it off because shes in the same boat.


----------



## Msm5334

I’m a brand new TL and our base pay is $19.75, kind of annoyed reading all of this.


----------



## NotCynicalYet

Msm5334 said:


> I’m a brand new TL and our base pay is $19.75, kind of annoyed reading all of this.


Your base pay is higher than many TLs who already have 1 raise under their belts...


----------



## NightHuntress

I remember when a TL position started at $15 in our areas. Nice to see they are raising the minimum in some areas but just like all the times TM’s starting rate changed those already making over the amount don’t see any raise. I’m curious though- if the starting rate is getting higher does that mean ETL’s starting rate is rising? Because for a TL to go to an ETL role it still needs to be worth it financially.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

targetuser said:


> I remember when a TL position started at $15 in our areas. Nice to see they are raising the minimum in some areas but just like all the times TM’s starting rate changed those already making over the amount don’t see any raise. I’m curious though- if the starting rate is getting higher does that mean ETL’s starting rate is rising? Because for a TL to go to an ETL role it still needs to be worth it financially.


I started off as a tl in 1994 making $6.50.


----------



## NightHuntress

Ashfromoldsite said:


> I started off as a tl in 1994 making $6.50.


As a team lead? That’s crazy. I started with the company in 2002 and I am pretty sure I made more than that starting out as a team member so they must’ve made some pretty big pay jumps in that time period.


----------



## Times Up

I started out in 2014 at $7.75 an hour as a TM.  Seasonals that started at the same time were hired in at $9 per hour. I had to wait until review time in 2015 to get bumped up to $9 an hour while the seasonals who had come and already gone earned that for the holiday season.  

Target has many upsides, but equity in pay is most definitely not one of them.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

targetuser said:


> As a team lead? That’s crazy. I started with the company in 2002 and I am pretty sure I made more than that starting out as a team member so they must’ve made some pretty big pay jumps in that time period.


Yep. Minimum wage at that time was $4.25.


----------



## Fluttervale

targetuser said:


> As a team lead? That’s crazy. I started with the company in 2002 and I am pretty sure I made more than that starting out as a team member so they must’ve made some pretty big pay jumps in that time period.


From what I’ve heard back then there were a LOT of TL positions though.


----------



## StyleMaven1

targetuser said:


> As a team lead? That’s crazy. I started with the company in 2002 and I am pretty sure I made more than that starting out as a team member so they must’ve made some pretty big pay jumps in that time period.


I started in 2002 at 11.25 as a lead


----------



## NightHuntress

Fluttervale said:


> From what I’ve heard back then there were a LOT of TL positions though.


There were! Oh how I miss those days sometimes. Some things now are better than before but some things they should have just left alone


----------



## StyleMaven1

targetuser said:


> There were! Oh how I miss those days sometimes. Some things now are better than before but some things they should have just left alone


Yes, there were a lot of TLs and not as many tms. To be fair though, TL positions now handle so much stuff we're actually more like execs used to be, plus we each had to absorb responsibilities from other specialty TLs like pricing and pog unless you're in a REALLY high volume store. When I started as a TL all of our freight was pushed overnight and most sets done overnight as well. Hardlines still did salesplanners during the day and softlines did adjacencies, but we had more time to give great guest service, perfect zine, clean reshop and holy moly the data accuracy with consistent research! There are a lot of new things I love but if I could change anything, truck should be pushed overnight still.


----------



## NightHuntress

StyleMaven1 said:


> Yes, there were a lot of TLs and not as many tms. To be fair though, TL positions now handle so much stuff we're actually more like execs used to be, plus we each had to absorb responsibilities from other specialty TLs like pricing and pog unless you're in a REALLY high volume store. When I started as a TL all of our freight was pushed overnight and most sets done overnight as well. Hardlines still did salesplanners during the day and softlines did adjacencies, but we had more time to give great guest service, perfect zine, clean reshop and holy moly the data accuracy with consistent research! There are a lot of new things I love but if I could change anything, truck should be pushed overnight still.


Our trucks were never done overnight. We were always a 4 AM store but still everything was done and pushed typically by 10 AM because you did a wave push. Overall the store did look so much better and you had time to actually devote to your area if you were on sales floor and working in the area for the day


----------



## DC Diva

This is how dc’s have done things for years.  target  seems to put higher value on new hires, without experience, than their tenured teams that have put in the time.  just wait until your next service award, and compare to recent hiring bonuses for newbies.  25 years with Target is worth 10% of the value they give a new hire after just 90 days.  and they wonder why retention is bad, with even long term folks jumping ship.


----------



## StyleStar

Msm5334 said:


> I’m a brand new TL and our base pay is $19.75, kind of annoyed reading all of this.


Lol before this went into effect you would of been making $19.00.


----------



## CrazyTarget

In my area went to from $19 to $24 for TL position, while TMs are still at $15.

Honestly, it is hard to find decent TM to do the job when most of the grocery stores are paying $17-20/per hour. TL turnover is high, when you can be a cashier for the same pay.


----------



## Dream Baby

CrazyTarget said:


> In my area went to from $19 to $24 for TL position, while TMs are still at $15.
> 
> Honestly, it is hard to find decent TM to do the job when most of the grocery stores are paying $17-20/per hour. TL turnover is high, when you can be a cashier for the same pay.


The Kroger near me posts $11.40 as a starting pay so filling those jobs.

It also dawned on me that our store is still going to close at 10:00 PM for a long time because they can't fill the jobs.


----------



## Sebastian

Far from newbie said:


> Just got bumped from 19. to $20.50 -
> I hope that isn’t STARTING rate cause I’m a key carrier & been TL for MORE than a dozen years, sure would feel bad if a brand new TL with half the expectations put on me was at the same !


They don’t pay more fore being a key carrier now cause every TL is supposed to be a key carrier


----------



## Blue098

Our new base pay for our area is $21.75, I would say we are in one of the top 10 most expensive areas in the US though.


----------



## Heethin

I’m in Columbus Ohio and just started at Target in MBP at $23.50 and I get shift diff of $3.00. Is that for the whole 12 hours or just until 8am?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

Heethin said:


> I’m in Columbus Ohio and just started at Target in MBP at $23.50 and I get shift diff of $3.00. Is that for the whole 12 hours or just until 8am?


Just until 8am


----------



## Luck

Heethin said:


> I’m in Columbus Ohio and just started at Target in MBP at $23.50 and I get shift diff of $3.00. Is that for the whole 12 hours or just until 8am?


MBP and 12 hour shift sounds like a DC position to me. At DCs the shift differential is for your whole shift. Not like the stores. So you would get the differential for all 12 hours. Congrats on getting A1!


----------

